# Toast vs DVD studio



## Ceroc Addict (Nov 28, 2004)

What are the big differences between these two programs?

 Which one would users recommend?

 Kap


----------



## Pengu (Nov 28, 2004)

they do different things... toast is a very powerful cd (audio, mp3, data, video) & dvd (video, data, etc) authoring tool; dvd studio pro is for arranging, encoding and burning DVD-Video discs.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Nov 29, 2004)

Pengu said:
			
		

> they do different things... toast is a very powerful cd (audio, mp3, data, video) & dvd (video, data, etc) authoring tool; dvd studio pro is for arranging, encoding and burning DVD-Video discs.


 You mean Toast is for backup and DVD studio pro is for creating DVDs with menus (ie. like iDVD, but more flexible) for viewing on your TV?

 Kap


----------



## Pengu (Nov 29, 2004)

toast is like the swiss army knife of cd & dvd authoring on mac. it does everything, but is not specialised for anything. DVDSP is made for ONE thing. Making dvd-video discs. toast WILL make cd and dvd video discs, but you have very few options.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Nov 29, 2004)

Pengu said:
			
		

> toast WILL make cd and dvd video discs, but you have very few options.


 What DVD video options does Toast have that aren't already available in iDVD ?

 Kap


----------



## Pengu (Nov 29, 2004)

um. i think it probably has more options for importing other types of media. i don't know, as i don't have DVDSP, and i don't have a dvd burner..


----------



## blue&whiteman (Nov 29, 2004)

the video encoding/conversion in toast is waaay slow.  I tend to only burn data disks though and use toast 6 for that.


----------

